# Gametime



## Nightfearz (3/11/13)

Man how I wish I could afford Battlefield 4...


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

I hear ya - Gone are the days when the majority of my spending money went to games - these days it is school fees, doctor's visits and food - dear lord, I have forgotten how much a teenager can eat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/11/13)

I still have to get to the teenager portion, my little one is 6 months old, but all her medical fees has depleted me... 
The game looks awesome though...


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

We have a 4 year old and a 15 year old - the plus side, is that they are both gamers and so is Melinda - we once saved up for a dishwasher, went shopping for one and came home with a PS3 

The downside is when I want a new game I have to buy 4 copies! But at least we get to have 4 player lan parties whenever we want


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> Man how I wish I could afford Battlefield 4...


 
Gizmo has had it since the Beta! Between his Secs and BF4 not really sure when its going to be my turn for his attention though  lol


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Derick said:


> I hear ya - Gone are the days when the majority of my spending money went to games - these days it is school fees, doctor's visits and food - dear lord, I have forgotten how much a teenager can eat


I can see my son Tiaan bankrupting me. He is 2, and twice as much as his sister. Yet stays in shape. Gonna be a fris mannietjie!!!


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Speaking of gaming... I see you can get the xbox on that fnb smart device plan... Must resist. Must het ipad mini first


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Speaking of gaming... I see you can get the xbox on that fnb smart device plan... Must resist. Must het ipad mini first


 

but its an Xbox 360  Now if it was the Xbox one i'd be tempted  Trying to decide weather we're going to get that or the PS 4 haha


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> but its an Xbox 360  Now if it was the Xbox one i'd be tempted  Trying to decide weather we're going to get that or the PS 4 haha


they will list it eventually.
I'm waiting for the ipad mini with retina display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah I steam, I Xbox and I PSVita - Mostly interested in FPS on Xbox though, I would happily play some on PC



Great news!  I mostly play late friday nights when the gf is sleeping and sundays when she studies... 

I only have COD Modern Warefare 2, so its old and no one really plays it online anymore..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

